# King Line



## Aristo (Aug 26, 2005)

I am looking for some information on the history of King Line but the web seems to be rather poor.
From what I have found King Line Ltd. -based in London- was founded in 1889 by Owen Phillips which later became Lord Kylsant. By 1931 the Kylsant empire was bankrupt and King Line was taken over by Union-Castle in 1949. 
Its ships engaged in tramping and were managed by Phillips, Phillips & Co., Ltd.
I noticed that since the 1920's Dodd, Thomson & Co. appear as managers. Does this indicate a sale of the firm from Phillips to them?

Would anyone like to share some information on the company?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Aristo
Heres abit of info

Union-Castle Mail S.S. Company

Formed 1900 by the merger of Union SS Co. and the Castle Mail Packet Co. 1912 Royal Mail group took over control of the company. 1919 Bullard King & Co.'s Natal Direct Line taken over. After the collapse of the Royal Mail group in 1931, Union-Castle Line was left with heavy financial commitments and took several years to achieve recovery and become an independent company again. The King Line was taken over in 1949 and in 1956 a new company was formed - British & Commonwealth Shipping Co. Ltd. by the merger of Union-Castle, Bullard King and Clan Lines. British & Commonwealth combined with South African Marine Corp. Ltd. in 1973 to become International Liner Services Ltd. but air travel was rapidly replacing ships and by 1982 the company had withdrawn from shipowning.

Heres a link http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/clan.html


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

Aristo

There is a history of the King Line 1889-1979.

It is called Idyll of the Kings by Alan Mallett it was published in 1980 by the 
World Ship Society. 

It is the story of the King Line its ships and the men who sailed and managed them.


----------

